# butt rubs



## graybeard (Mar 21, 2009)

What is your favorite store bought rub? and the cost per ounce? or container (please give size)

beard


----------



## graybeard (Mar 22, 2009)

Anyone tried Sams rubs? I'm not a member so I don't know what they offer.

beard


----------



## kookie (Mar 22, 2009)

I have one that I got when I was in Tulsa that is pretty damn good. It's called Head Country/ all purpose championship seasoning. I got it in a 6 oz container at Walmart in the Tulsa area. It's big there. It's made in Okl. You can also order it from their website. WWW.headcountry.com . 

I also have another one thats good too. It's Red Robin seasoning and its in a 16 oz container. Not sure where to get it or cost. I got it as a gift. Try their website. WWW.redrobin.com 

Hope that helps, if not just make your own rub. I like making my own and seeing what I can come up with.


----------



## smokebuzz (Mar 22, 2009)

These folks are somewhat local for me.
Try the BLUES HOG, VERY GOOD!!!
anything from Billy bones, i have used the compition rub, made me money.

I dont buy much rub, useally make my own, but these are 2 i will recomend.

http://www.hawgeyesbbq.com/BBQ-Rubs.html


----------



## rivet (Mar 22, 2009)

Definitely a must-try is "Blair's".  A small national outfit from Highlands, NJ that specializes in Hot Sauces and Rubs. I cannot underestimate the "HOT" in Hot Sauces. If you like heat and flavor, this is it.

Anyway I get some rubs from them and have to say they're top notch- either alone or as a base for my tweaking. Especially like the "Death Rain Chipotle" rub. 1.5 oz glass jar for $5.99.

The home page is www.extremefood.com (I order online) 

Hope this helps!


----------



## dieselrealtor (Mar 24, 2009)

GET A ROPE!.



sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## rivet (Mar 24, 2009)

I know Diesel, but the stuff was highly recommended to me by a friend. I was thinkin' the same thing at first. I was wrong, they are good. Real good. They also make some kettle fried Jalapeno Spice potato chips that are awesome.


----------



## justsmoke2 (Mar 24, 2009)

Bad Byron's Butt Rub  is it what I use.  You can google it and do a check to see where you can get it locally.

http://www.buttrub.com/distribs.html

This should get ya there


----------



## roksmith (Mar 24, 2009)

Best commercial stuff I ever tried was King Street Blues Rib and Butt Rub.

*https://www.cooking.com/products/shp...asp?SKU=421875*


----------



## gooose53 (Mar 27, 2009)

I like Smokin Cole's rub and sauce.  He lives near me so I can get it right from him when I'm out.  His website is:  http://www.bayoubarbecue.com/


----------



## squireribs (Dec 12, 2009)

Hey watch it with that title.....This is a family show!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










:PDT_  Armataz_01_12:


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 12, 2009)

I have tried this old bay rub and it's pretty darn good to. Let's just say I like it so much it's on a pork butt as we speak smoking away. 
http://www.oldbay.com/Products/Old-Bay-Rub.aspx


----------



## chefrob (Dec 13, 2009)

love old bay........heven't seen the rub version around here.


----------



## chefrob (Dec 13, 2009)

good to see ya beard.........just finished a "torano 50 yrs exodus". this is not bad........24 oz ran $6 at smart and final.


----------



## ohiomountainman (Jul 1, 2010)

MAN I LOVE OLD BAY. I justuse it as a rub itself.Had it on ribs lastnight. Rub the O.B. in, then brown suger then more O.B. WOW thats the stuff. I also put rootbeer in my favorite bbq sauce. MAN O MAN. I was in hog heaven. I got pics. Ihave to get them up. But try Old Bay it is good stuff.


----------

